# Optimierung von Querys/ ausgegebene Tabelle mit in neue Anfrage einbinden



## julesi (10. Dez 2014)

Hallo,

ich muss Querys optimieren und muss dabei meine Query in mehrere Querys zerlegen. Die erste soll ausgeführt werden, dann soll die nächste mit Join zu der ersten Ergebnistabelle ausgeführt werden.

Wisst ihr, wie ich das machen kann? (Also das tmp2 wieder in die Query einfügen können.)


```
if(tmp2==""){
		 String ret = mysqlConnection.rsQuery("SELECT * FROM"+fromPlusConditions.get(index)+     "");
		 tmp2 = ret;
}
else{
		 String ret = mysqlConnection.rsQuery("SELECT * FROM "+tmp2+" AS joinpartner JOIN "+fromPlusConditions.get(index)+"");
		 tmp2 = ret;
}
```


----------



## CptSocket (14. Dez 2014)

Hallo Julesi

Aus welchem Grund willst/musst du optimieren? Ist die Laufzeit des Queries zu gross, werden zuviele Daten geladen, ...?

Daten zusammenjoinen und sortieren ist normalerweise sehr viel performanter und speicherschonender, wenn es der Datenbank überlassen wird. Hast du schonmal Temporary Tables angeschaut?


Freundliche Grüsse
CptSocket


----------



## julesi (15. Dez 2014)

Hey CptSocket!
Danke für die Antwort, ich habe es jetzt mit einem anderen Ansatz gelöst. Es geht um ein spezielles Schema (Star), bei dem es manchmal optimaler ist, zuerst Kreuzprodukte zu bilden.
Viele Grüße!


----------

